# 67 clutch linkage



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Does the z-bar not have a bushing on the arm that connects to the rod that goes to the fork? The one to the clutch pedal does and the clutch pedal itself does. 
TIA


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

steve491 said:


> Does the z-bar not have a bushing on the arm that connects to the rod that goes to the fork? The one to the clutch pedal does and the clutch pedal itself does.
> TIA


Not that I have ever seen. The rod that goes to the clutch fork will be threaded for adjustment. The square threaded block end that goes into the Z-bar just fits into the hole, metal-to-metal, and has a clip to keep it into place. Here is a diagram: 64 65 66 67 GTO LEMANS CLUTCH & LINKAGE PARTS


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Im with Jim on this .... I have had several 4 speed 67's thru the years.. my 68 n 69's are the same too
all were metal to metal ,,, 67 68 69 cutlass used a rubbernsteel sleeve on the bellcrank to
pedal pushrod pivot .... but not the pontiac I have seen ... I think someone improved your setup
and drilled out the out of round holes and bushed them ...
Scott


----------

